# Adresse iCloud compte Apple



## Arnaudbnt (10 Août 2019)

Bonjour, 

Je vous explique mon problème, je voudrais me débarrasser de Gmail et donc utiliser un compte mail iCloud. Problème je n’arrive pas à l’utiliser comme mail principal de mon compte Apple.

Ce n’est pas possible ? 

Merci d’avance pour vos reponses.


----------



## lepetitpiero (10 Août 2019)

tu as déjà ben crée une adresse mail icloud avant de l'associer à ton compte apple ?


----------



## Arnaudbnt (10 Août 2019)

Oui j’ai bien créé une adresse mail iCloud mais quand je veux la mettre en identifiant Apple principal j’ai ce message :


----------



## guytoon48 (10 Août 2019)

Bonsoir,
Il faut d’abord modifier l’identifiant ( qui ne doit pas être autre que @icloud.com) - j’imagine que jusqu’à lors il s’agissait d’une adresse @gmail.com??


----------



## Arnaudbnt (11 Août 2019)

Hello !

Je crois avoir trouver la solution. D’après le site d’Apple il faut attendre 30 jours dès lors de la création d’une nouvelle adresse e-mail iCloud. Il y a plus qu’a attendre. Merci pour vos réponses en tout cas


----------

